
Does Music Boost Your Cognitive Performance? - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-music-boost-your-cognitive-performance/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Here's a boredom proneness test I found online:
[https://www.thecut.com/2016/09/how-easily-bored-are-you-
take...](https://www.thecut.com/2016/09/how-easily-bored-are-you-take-this-
quiz-to-find-out.html)

